# Oz Tops



## mark.farrell1 (24/1/08)

hey all

has anyone used oztops before ? If know one knows its a yeast kit you get for converting non alcaholic juice to alcoholic juice and comes with special vented lids that fit on an assortment of pet bottles. anyway thats it just looking for some feedback on them 

Thanks guys

Mark


----------



## Adamt (24/1/08)

There's been a thread on oztops a few days ago.

Use the search function.


----------



## Rod (24/1/08)

I have used them for a number of years now ,

kept the yeasts supplied in the fridge and still using them 

Great for making apple cider, use the berri apple cider you find on the open shelf , 

don't used the stuff in the fridge as it contains presevative

got one in the fermentation fridge now

leave it for about 4 days , 

and taste some , 

when it gets to the stage , sweet or dry 

you like put it in the fridge to chill 

easy as


----------



## brewgirl (24/1/08)

Hey... I got some oztops a couple of days ago, have a few things brewing the cupboard, so far so good.. all brewing well... In a few days I can tell you how they taste. 

Check out the cider thread, there is a bit about oztops on that. 


Sharon


----------



## misterwigs (24/1/08)

I use them too. They're quick and easy. 
I generally use the home-brand juices, but like Rod said, make sure it's from the open shelf and without preservatives. I pour a glass of cordial then I add a cup of sugar back into the juice bottle (for a bit more kick). Then sprinkle in yeast and screw on oztop.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/1/08)

Yep Oztops are good...actually they are great.. :super: 

Got some from Grumpy's a few years ago

Great for making nice, simple brews from fruit juice

Just remmeber to buy fruit juice that contains no preservatives


----------



## frasertag (25/1/08)

I have just started using these in the last few weeks

they are so simple, make much better alcholic cider and grape then any of my brews. Other good things is i have my two fermenters for beer/ginger beer now not cider aswell.


----------



## Steve (25/1/08)

Another thumbs up for Oz Tops. They're Tops  My favourites are the 4 litre Berri apple and blackcurrent juices.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## DarkFaerytale (25/1/08)

best.
thing.
ever.

berri apple and pear with a dash of honey and yeast '1' for 5 days. YUM!

also try dark grape with some suger for some lambrusco that'll knock your head off

i always find leaving it in the fridge for a few days/week befor opening makes the final product alot better

-Phill


----------



## anc001 (25/1/08)

white grape juice (Berri) makes a pretty good white wine imitation.
the Dark grape is great, 
mixed up a 30 L batch of apple and green tea before
anything with apple and pear or apple with other fruits.
avoid pinapple tho.


----------



## Steve (25/1/08)

anc001 said:


> avoid pinapple tho.



and the Berri Banana n mango juice- ended up like lumpy cottage cheese but yellow


----------



## DarkFaerytale (25/1/08)

yep any citrus is usually a no go zone, unless your using very small amounts


----------



## Rod (25/1/08)

What is the general opinion about using

yeast # 1

yeast # 2

I have not done two brews at the same time using each yeast

because the end point can vary by so much is can be difficult to compare

Thinking as I type, DOH

how hard is it do 2 batches , same time , same temp etc

then compare


----------



## DarkFaerytale (25/1/08)

i'v done the test rod, but of course it would vary with type of drink your making and temp ect.

from this thread
http://www.grumpys.com.au/phorum/read.php?1,8016,page=1



> picked up 2 3L P&N apple juices last night, split up about 250g of orange blossom honey and added to the bottles then used yeast "1" in one bottle and "2" in the other, there both on my heat pad next to my mead (about 18-20C), should be interesting to compare the yeasts





> also with the yeast "1" and "2" experiment number 1 won by a landslide, number 2 has a lot of sulfer and other off flavours that make the cider harsh and hazy, i'd like to experiment with it at higher and lower temperatures, i think if you got the right temp it could come out quite fruity



-Phill


----------



## frasertag (26/1/08)

DarkFaerytale said:


> i'v done the test rod, but of course it would vary with type of drink your making and temp ect.
> 
> from this thread
> http://www.grumpys.com.au/phorum/read.php?1,8016,page=1
> -Phill



The Number 2 Yeast is for 25-35degrees
and yes at this temp it has a very fruity flavour and i prefer it to #1 but its gotta be done at the higer temp


----------

